# Pulled pork made from the whole hog



## sw2geeks (May 3, 2012)

When I think pulled pork, I think pork butt. But Chef Tim Byres from Smoke restaurant here in Dallas (on Fort Worth Ave.?) had a different idea at last weeks Austin Food & Wine Festival. He pulled the whole hog! And not just one, but three! 

Here are some pics.



























More pics here.


----------



## ajhuff (May 3, 2012)

If I get pulled pork at a restaurant I expect Boston butt but when I have gone to outdoor events it is usually whole hog.

-AJ


----------



## sw2geeks (May 3, 2012)

ajhuff said:


> If I get pulled pork at a restaurant I expect Boston butt but when I have gone to outdoor events it is usually whole hog.
> 
> -AJ



I need to go to more outdoor events!


----------



## SpikeC (May 3, 2012)

Wholey Moley! 
(I have a butt in the egg right now!)


----------



## Deckhand (May 3, 2012)

That's really cool. Wish I was there.


----------



## Duckfat (May 3, 2012)

NICE!


----------



## Eamon Burke (May 3, 2012)

Looks delicious and exhausting!

Did he use the head? Don't tell me those cheeks went in the bin.


----------



## 99Limited (May 3, 2012)

Kind of makes you feel sad for those people who don't eat pork. :nah:


----------



## steeley (May 4, 2012)

SpikeC said:


> Wholey Moley!
> (I have a butt in the egg right now!)



There's a procedures for that saw it on DR Phil.

so what kind of cleaver was he using .


----------



## DeepCSweede (May 4, 2012)

My dad and I pull whole hog for their neighborhood cookout every year. Somehow some of the key parts disappear to testing to make sure it is done (ie cheeks). :hungry:


----------

